# Sugar Of Lead Poison bottle



## ACLbottles (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anyone seen this bottle? It is a sugar of lead bottle made by F. R. Foster from Delevan, Ill. The mold seams don't run through the lip, and the base has three stars on top, a B under that, U. S. A., then Pat. Dec. 11 1894. The bottle is 3 5/8" tall. Does anyone know the value of this bottle? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 7, 2013)

Tilted to show left side of label.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 7, 2013)

Tilted to show right side of label.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 7, 2013)

Sugar of Lead, or Lead Acetate, is a relatively dense white crystalline material, so that bottle may have held a solution? An interesting tidbit is that the ancient Romans would pour lower grade or souring wines into large lead bowls and swirl it all around. The vinegar (acetic acid) in the wine would react with the lead and form the soluble and sweet-tasting "sugar" of lead. Apparently it improved the taste significantly, but little did they know... []

 Anyway, Delavan is a smaller town local to me and there are a bunch of well-off people who live there and take pride in their restored old homes and antiques, so I figure one of them would be interested. Still, lacking embossing, I doubt it would fetch more than 10 or 15, which is pushing it.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, all the appeal is in the label.  This is a general use bottle and could hold anything.  I do like the history lesson, Plubata.  It's amazing with the practices of long ago that we made it as a species.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Sep 11, 2013)

I like how it has an antidote listed on the label. Very cool! [8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

The Romans ranl their water through lead pipes so they probably assumed the metal was pretty safe. Washington DC has been replacing lead pipes from the 20th century.


----------

